# Batch Processing in PhotoShop CS



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a great christmas and will have an even better New Year...

Over Christmas I have taken several sheds full of snaps.. I would like to put them in PhotoShop and do some basic auto levels & Re-sizing so that I can e-mail them to other friends and family.

My problem is (Well ... one of them anyway..) that I have now idea as to how to batch process... I went on the "HELP" section but frankly have no idea what thay were banging on about....

Does anyone have the ability to teach a duffer ... or know a good web site ... that willl help....

Many thanks folks

Tim H.:er:


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2006)

Create an 'action' that does exactly what you want for a single image 

then go to File>Automate>Batch.

Fill in the blanks to run the action you created on the desired set of jpgs and go have a short cup of coffee.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 27, 2006)

If you shot jpg, what Traveler said is the way to go.  If you shot raw, you can use Adobe bridge to auto correct and batch convert to jpg.


----------



## darich (Dec 27, 2006)

create a new action and give it a name, then start recording.
whatever actions you carry out while recording are included in your action. open your original image and carry out auto levels, resizing and then save your new altered image in a new folder. close the image, and then stop recording the action.
Go to file, automate batch.
in the new window select the folder where your original, unaltered images are stored.
in the action drop down list, select the action you just recorded.
about half way down you select the target folder where your new resized images will be stored.
press ok.

if everything is ok then it should open each image, alter it and save it in a new folder leaving your originals untouched.

as far as resizing is concerned, go for a percentage of the original rather than selecting a number of pixels. if you select a number of pixels for the horizontal  size then your landscape images will be fine but it'll use that same horizontal size for the portrait images and they will not be reduced by as much. in fact depending on the original size and your desired new size it may increase them. 
If however you select a percentage eg 50% it'll reduce every image by that amount regardless of orientation.

the main thing is to keep your originals so make sure you don't save the resized images into the same folder!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Dec 28, 2006)

Many thanks everybody....   And so much easier to understand than the
 "H E L P " File......


----------

